# Mastitis passed on to doelings?



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

So, someone who runs a goat dairy, told my sister that you should never let a doeling nurse from a mom who has mastitis, or bottle-feed mastitis milk to a doeling, or the doeling herself will get mastitis when she grows up. I've never read anything like that here or anywhere else. Any truth to it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dave who is TDG Farm can tell you all about it. There is a thread on here somewhere that he explained a lot of things. He worked on a dairy and also has his own dairy herd. Look for thread called SICK doe.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I have read the same several places, I'll see if I can find some links.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Dave who is TDG Farm can tell you all about it. There is a thread on here somewhere that he explained a lot of things. He worked on a dairy and also has his own dairy herd. Look for thread called SICK doe.


Thank you, found that thread. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

As I said earlier in that thread, I've never had a problem. However, Dave has raised oodles more goats than I have. Wasn't he talking about intestinal problems in kids though? Not mastitis prevalence in adults that had been fed mastitis milk?


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Ranger1 said:


> As I said earlier in that thread, I've never had a problem. However, Dave has raised oodles more goats than I have. Wasn't he talking about intestinal problems in kids though? Not mastitis prevalence in adults that had been fed mastitis milk?


Yes, I looked up that thread and that is what I got from what he was saying too.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Read pages 599 and 600 of this thread for information on mastitis being passed to doelings:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/pull-up-chair-come-d-159940/index599.html


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One year I bought a doe who had a bad case of mastitis ... It was staph, and the vet said it can (not will, but it's possible) get into the soil and pass onto the other does - including junior does who could freshen with it.

I started everyone on mastitis prevention of vitamin C and proper minerals. I give all my does a chewable vitamin C every day starting a week before they freshen, continuing a month after they have freshened. So far, thankfully, we haven't had another case.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

I don't know if cows and goats are the same but I currently have cow who had mastitis all the time, we got her tested and found out she had chronic mastitis, which means if her calves drank her milk they would also get it and if she leaked milk on the ground and another calf ate that grass she would also get chronic mastitis. We are getting her flushed this year and then putting her down. 

I'm guessing the same goes for goats. I have no clue how they get chronic mastitis though, and chronic mastitis is different from regular mastitis. 

I've never had a problem with feeding my doelings mastitis milk, and if the mom gets mastitis I don't have a choice but to feed it that milk.


----------

